# Wire diagram



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Looking for the 360 wire diagram want to replace the wiring only one I saw was 372 but didn't thinks it right. Anyone know we're would appreciate it .
Al


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

A 362 will this work?


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

This is for the 360/364. It is the same as T-Man posted, just larger.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

That should do it thanks guys.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I found the 360 diagram on ebay took a pic seems different to me from what you sent me know iam not the greatest reading electrical reading take s look and see what you think thanks.
Al


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Al, there are two motors. When you cross wire them think of top brush bottom brush and pair them together. The field wires need to be paired too. One wire goes directly from one to the other.

Two things could happen. They go in the same direction or opposite. If Opposite then change that field wire to the other side of one field. 

Now your picture shows the field wires side to side. The same sides are wired together.
The other picture shows top brush to top brush

I would make sure the motors run before wiring.

On the bench apply power to one field and one brush, then jump together the other brush and other field.

Thinking back the brushes are side to side so wire them by sides.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thanks the second picture from the book seems a little confusing. I thought the brushes are supposed to face each other let see if I can explain it better another word truck chassis on left with armature going toward reverse unit and same on right the book shows the one on left facing to rear of frame. Thankyou for your patience I understand what your say but have to keep reading what u said . Do u think the first diagram is better. 
Al


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It's applying the diagram. Either one. The second is a more realistic to the objects


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok thankyou really appreciate the help.
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Both diagrams have the same wiring, the way they are drawn just appears different. The two fields are in parallel with each other and the two armatures are in parallel with each other. Those two parallel assemblies are then wired in series through the reverse unit. As T-man says, make sure the motors run in the same direction prior to soldering all the wires in place.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok it's sinking in I keep looking at the diagram and follow the lines and just looks. It take a while to get it threw the pollock head. Lol.
Thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Al, don't feel bad, I have a BSEE and sometimes I blank when looking at a wiring diagram. The one you found for the 360 appears to be produced by Gilbert, if so they should be ashamed of themselves. The method of drawing the wiring does not follow the "rules" we were all taught. Compare it to the one I posted, which is drawn in accordance with the rules. See my sketch below.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok I see what your talking about. Advice that book is 30.00 but I have tom barkers 4th edition coming in should I hold off for that book on ebay.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Going back to 2011, this is wiring for my 360.































The motors face each other so that means the field wires have to cross. Green wire brush is under a black wire. and on the other motor the red wire is above the green .In position with the motor brushes facing each other the green wire is on the same side.

Is that confusing enough?

These are old pictures that I just found on a SD card. My thread from 2011 has photobucket pictures that I will replace later on.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Lol at least your wire were in Good shape mine crumbled in pieces everytime I would move them. I probably will start tonight on it took my 490 492 series which ever is the power one took shell off so I have that diagram and the other diagram the Sent me. Fun times. 
Al. ps thanks for the pics


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Did the bench test so far so good. I will do the rest and will see what happens.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

The wires I was usining is a little stiff i was trying to keep organized that way it will be easier to trace. Colors I had red black yellow and green. I have the super flex black and red so I will do red for brushes and black for field live and learn.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can use some craft paint. A little yellow and green and good to go. Just the ends will suffice.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I have the touch up paint and craft paint good I dear this why this forum are the top gun best of the best.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Got it running but still have trouble with the reverse unit with the shell off icon see the lever struggle and other times ok and other time won't go all the way cleaned it adjust it. Any advice would appreciate.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Got it running but still have trouble with the reverse unit with the shell off icon see the lever struggle and other times ok and other time won't go all the way cleaned it adjust it. Any advice would appreciate.


Sell it,lol...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I need a good lol. But I do have trouble sometimes with the reverse unit even on steamers sometimes I can get them to work great other times they won't any advice.
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> I need a good lol. But I do have trouble sometimes with the reverse unit even on steamers sometimes I can get them to work great other times they won't any advice.
> Al


The first thing I do is to remove the e-unit from the tender/engine chassis. I then hose it down with CRC Non-flammable cleaner. I run a small drill bit through the drum axle holes in the e-unit body, removing any rust/funk. I then use a bright boy and polish the insides of the e-unit where the drum resides.I then bend the small brass pawl towards the teeth on the drum very slightly. New fingers top and bottom, bent slightly to make sure they are in contact with the drum, and then bend the small tabs that keep the fingers secured.You can then bench test the e-unit, but you must have pressure on the drum to be sure everything works as it should.. If all this fails, throw the dam thing in the garbage where you threw the diesels into,lol. 99 times out of 100, your e-unit should work flawlessly.


----------



## JMedwick (Feb 11, 2017)

In addition to the great guidance from Flyernut above, I recently started also using a little steel wool to clean off the pawl and the opening in which it moves. Build up on both the pawl and opening can prevent the pawl from dropping down seamlessly.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Boy u really like diesels lol l have done pretty much what your doing maybe when I bend fingers it's to much I have a a few were they work great so I will go back and go threw every thing thanks jmedwick and flyernut the diesel lover .lol
Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Or you could use your lottery winnings to buy a supply of electronic reverse units and replace all those maintenance headaches. Then you have trouble free, silent operation and engines that always restart in forward (or neutral, your choice.)


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

LOL. GOOD ONE. 👍


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well another devil diesel recleaned the e unit hooked it up still sticking then the coil started to smoke and get hot so I have spears I think I will put it aside for know. Lol


----------



## TimmyD (Dec 6, 2021)

alaft61ri said:


> Well another devil diesel recleaned the e unit hooked it up still sticking then the coil started to smoke and get hot so I have spears I think I will put it aside for know. Lol


So glad I have yet to see one let the smoke out yet... Glad you spares, best of luck with it!


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

If the coil is smoking there is either a lot more than 17V on the track or the coil wires developed an internal short (enamel failure.)


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

It was on my bench I bought this at a show last Sunday 360 361 so I knew it needed work when I took it took shell off wire junk soon as I touch them fell apart. So get back coil put the spare e unit on and worked still slight sticking that's fine for know needed a field clamp assembly some Mickey mouse it going to anther show April 4 the vendor who I get my parts will be there. I already told him what I needed. Once I put that on real test on layout hope the train gods are good to me. Lol


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> It was on my bench I bought this at a show last Sunday 360 361 so I knew it needed work when I took it took shell off wire junk soon as I touch them fell apart. So get back coil put the spare e unit on and worked still slight sticking that's fine for know needed a field clamp assembly some Mickey mouse it going to anther show April 4 the vendor who I get my parts will be there. I already told him what I needed. Once I put that on real test on layout hope the train gods are good to me. Lol


Don't forget that very special place I told you to throw it,lol!!..Worse comes to worse, change out the entire chassis with a new one...


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok it's getting to that point the first thing u said. Lol


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> Ok it's getting to that point the first thing u said. Lol


Don't mind me playing with you, it's all in fun....did I ever mention I hate diesels??


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

No problem like busting chops do it all the time in work. Got to have fun I think u should sell all your steamers and have strictly diesels. Lol. Also meaning to ask how u been feeling. 
Al


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

alaft61ri said:


> No problem like busting chops do it all the time in work. Got to have fun I think u should sell all your steamers and have strictly diesels. Lol. Also meaning to ask how u been feeling.
> Al


Feeling good, thank you.. Been having trouble with my neurosurgeon, and Thursday, I told him to stick it where the sun doesn't shine.. I've already got a new neurosurgeon..I'm losing buddies in my car club, it's been a rough year. I lost 1 2 months ago,another 2 weeks ago, and a very good friend of mine has been fighting lung Cancer, and his Dr. said there's not much more he can do,more or less get your affairs in order.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Cancer is a bad deal. Hard to believe, after all the money poured into it, we can not do better with it.
I some times wonder if that is on purpose. Large number of people have made a career out of cancer
research. A cure would put a lot of people out of work. Since my wife has died of cancer I no longer
donate money to the cancer society. I did for years, does no good.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well got new field clamp assembly I was reading tom barkers new he suggested 24 wire colored wasn't much bought the kit in different colors did it today can't get it to work even light won't . here r some pics maybe someone can see what's wrong. I will work on it little bit more If can't get it to run going on e bay the reverse unit works still stick sometimes.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I think it's that lavender wire,lol!!!


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I thought u might.lol


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Well got that SOB TO WORK. Took apart my 490 apart and this that was wired different so I copied it and it worked went by the diagram found on line and copied it ck twice here is what I used.this was the most frustrating train I worked.
al


----------

